# Xmas suggestion --- wood poster



## phinds (Dec 14, 2016)

If you don't have one already, don't forget to have your spouse / kids / grandkids get you one of these:

http://www.woodposter.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

@Mrs RipJack13 !!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hint hint hint....


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hint hint hint....


Don't plan on hints, dammit, be forceful and manly. Insist !


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

phinds said:


> Don't plan on hints, dammit, be forceful and manly. Insist !



I sent her this link on her phone. So there's no excuse.....


----------

